# ضبط النفس



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

*ضبط النفس*
*" الضابط شفتيه عاقل"  **( أمثال 10 : 19 ) *
 *




*
*+*نتحدث اليوم عن *ضرورة ضبط النفس* ، وهى إحدى ثمار الصوم السليم ، *وهى فضيلة جميلة تقى المرء من متاعب وخطايا كثيرة *، وأمتدحها سليمان الحكيم وقال :
 ·" البطئ الغضب ، خير من الجبار ، ومالك روحه خير ممن يملك مدينة " ( أم 16 : 32 ) . 
 + *فمن هو الذى يضبط نفسه ؟ وفى أى مجال ؟! نرى ذلك فيما يلى :*
 *( 1 ) ضبط اللسان :*
 ·" كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية ، أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل " ( أم 10 : 19 ) .
 ·" اللسان لا يستطيع أحد أن يُذلله ، هو شر لا يُضبط ( بسهولة ) مملوء سُماً مُميتاً " ( يع 3 : 8 ) .
 ·" إن كان أحد لا يعثُر فى الكلام ، فذاك رجل كامل ، قادر أن يُلجم كل الجسد أيضاً " ( يع 3 : 2 ) .
 + وتدرب مرنم إسرائيل الحلو ، على ضبط لسانه ، وطلب ( صلى ) وضع باب حصين لشفتيه .
 + *والذى يضبط لسانه ، ينجو من خطايا كثيرة جداً ، وتكون له فرصة للتفكير قبل الكلام فى نتائج ما سيقوله *، لأنه : " بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تُدان " ( مت 12 : 37 ) . وهو درس هام لكل إنسان ، فى كل زمان ومكان .
+ وقال القديس يوحنا سابا (الشيخ الروحانى) : " *سكت لسانك ، لكى يتكلم قلبك مع الله* " .
 وأيضاً نقرأ قوله الحكيم : " *كثير الكلام يدل على أنه فارغ من داخل* ، أى من عمل الصلاة " .
 + وقال أحد الحكماء : " *ليس كل ما يُسمع يُقال ، ولا كل ما يُقال يُكتب* " . فأخطر الكلام هو المكتوب ، لأنه يصير وثيقة عليك قد تُدينك .
 *( 2 ) ضبط الفكر :*
 + *أُحرس أفكارك* ، ولا تقبل كل فكر شرير يأتى إليك ، قد يضُرك .
 + *أحذر من أفكار تُثير الغضب أو الإنتقام ، أو الشهوة ، أو المجد الباطل ، أو طاعة لأفكار الأشرار ، وتجلب العار* . 
 *( 3 ) ضبط الحواس :*
 + الحواس هى أبواب للفكر ، *وقد تكون النظرة الأولى صُدفة ، أو بغير إرادتك ، ولكن النظرة الثانية إرادية وستُحاسب عليها* .
 + وضبط الحواس يساعد على نقاوة الفكر ، ونقاوة الأحلام والظنون .
 *( 4 ) ضبط المشاعر :*
 + إن وجدّت شعوراً خاطئاً ، قد دخل إلى قلبك ، فلا تتجاوب معه ، بل أطرده بسرعة ، أو غيّر الموضوع ، أو فكر فى أمر سماوى طاهر .
 + *ليتكم *( يا أخواتى وأخوتى )* تتدربون على تلك الأمور فوراً* .​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع وصورة أكثر من معبرة
أشكرك روزى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي جدا لمرورك وللتقييم

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *ضبط النفس*​
> *" الضابط شفتيه عاقل" **( أمثال 10 : 19 ) *
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع غاية فى الجمال ضبط النفس


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

مرور حضرتك اجمل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## هالة الحب (1 مارس 2012)

لكن للأسف صعب جدا ضبط النفس.


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

انا معاكي ان اي شئ في البداية بيكون صعب

لكن مع الاستمرار بيكون سهل


----------

